# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы > Microsoft Windows 10 >  AutoKMS

## bobjack

Пролечил вин10 с помощью autokms, добавил в исключения, но встроенный защитник продолжает ругаться на 

rootcert: 648384A4DEE53D4C1C87E10D67CC99307CCC9C98

Как это добавить в исключения?

----------

